# 99 Explorer Sport



## Brownie45021 (Dec 30, 2007)

I currently have 2 12" sony explode subs in a dual ported box and they thump hard. the only problem is my hatch rattles bad and its not the license plate. how do i fix this. if i push the hatch tight againts the truck it still does it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You could try sound deadening material inside the hatch of the rear door, it's a pain and time consuming and no guarantee that it will solve the problem either. But It will give you more volume up front also as it will send the sound waves forward not letting them escape out the back.


----------

